# Let's just put this right here



## sb47 (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## sb47 (Feb 23, 2020)

How to land in jail in less then a week? Buy this car.


----------



## ATpro (Feb 24, 2020)

Yep, bought a SuperBird with a 440/ 6 pack, Canary Yellow with the Bumble Bee stripes, that car got me in more trouble than I could handle. Sold it just to get the Law off my butt. Every time I hit the road they would pull me over just to pester me. I was in the service so sometimes Dad would drive it around just to keep the battery charged and they would stop him, he said that damn car is more trouble that it is worth.

I wish now I had parked it in the garage and saved it for an investment. It was one good looking car. I switched to a 73 Chevy Pickup when I got out of the service, Dad ran a Auto Machine Shop so engines were no problem so I promptly dumped the 350 and put a high performance 427 in that puppy, I fooled the Law for awhile. 

I really was one lucky young man, I would find a really good car that somebody had blown the engine up in and wanted to sell, I would buy it cheap and Dad would have a high performance engine ready for it. I would drive it around and someone would want it more that me and I would sell it and look for another. Folks loved Muscle Cars back in the day and you could sell one easy. That is when they started loading cars down with the emission crap that robbed the car of horse power.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 24, 2020)

Yep. I did the same thing. Dad gave me his old 1973 chevy pickup and I dropped in an LT1 vet motor in that old shoe box and had them fooled for awhile. Then I put that motor in a 68 chevel coop and was fine in the city. Landed in jail several times driving through several little old redneck hick towns where I stood out to much. My brother has a GT350 but never gets hassled. It will scoot pretty good.
But a gt500 with 760 hp with all the latest technology has got to be supper fast. I know from driving my brothers gt350 it will hit triple digits in seconds. So the gt 500 must be a monster.


----------

